# Stings on Rental Property



## Flask (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello all,
I enjoy your forum very much.

I own a house and 10 acres on a river in the Texas Hill Country that I rent to vacationers. I am planning to put a couple of hives on this property this spring. My main concern is not getting the guests stung. I plan to put the hives under a few mesquite trees about 100 yards away from the house and about 175 yards from the river. I had been planning on using B Weaver packages, but now after doing more research(defensiveness) I am not so sure. I am not worried about the foraging bees as much as people walking around close to the hive or guest's kids throwing rocks at the hives. I do plan to fence the hives with a 5' game fence with a space around the hives of 10' or so and "Caution: Bees" signs on the fence. I am leaving the boxes unpainted and the growth around the outside of the fence uncut to camouflage the area. 

My questions are:
Should I try for a gentler bee breed?
Is there a better arrangement for the fence?
Will the bees go for the condensate pipe of the AC units on the house being closer than the river?
Any other ways I can deter quest-bee confrontation?

Thanks for all responses in advance,
Flask


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting situation. I would think that you will be dealing with a wide range of types of people. Some of them will be more troublesome than others. If the guests discover the hives I doubt that you will be able to keep all of them away.

Then there is the issue of potential allergic reactions.....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

If you get European honeybees, I think you'll be fine. It's better to warn your guest about your apiary instead of letting them discover it on their own. At least with a warning, you have a chance to implement rules about it. Place "No Trespassing" signs on the fence warning of honey bees. 

I've had up to 16 hives on a 15 unit apartment building roof for several years know without one sting or other incident. You can always talk to your insurance company about your concerns to see if there is any additional coverage you may need.

I would paint your boxes green or the same color as your landscape. (Unpainted boxes don't last nearly as long).


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Ralittlefield brings up good points. If you are inviting people onto your property, by law you have a greater liability for their safety. 

I am also in Texas, not very far from you. I have Bee Weaver bees, and they're very calm. I had much the same concern as you regarding neighbors. My nearest neighbor is about a football field away. I was so concerned when I first established a hive in my yard that there would be hundreds of bees flying around my house and his all the time. Well, I usually only see bees at the small pond on my patio. No matter what the temperature, there are several that are always taking water back to the hive. Most are long gone and far away every day, out foraging. I could count the number of bees I see in my yard on two hands. Also, I was terribly worried about my dogs (I have eight), but again, the girls are out doing other things all day.

Your liability issue is a real concern. All you need is for someone to be stung---someone who didn't even know they were allergic.

I think if they were long-term renters, you could cover yourself a little better. But if you have different people coming and going all the time, things could get messy really fast.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

You know with 10 acres I would think you could find a place out of the way for your bees. Do guests generally go into your tool shed or maintenance barn? You could probably "fence off" a section of your property and keep it locked with " Caution Please Do Not Enter" signs. I do believe the best thing is out of site / out of mind. Privacy screens of natural vegetation could further seperate the hives from view.

Good luck, I would find a way to talk to your insurance company about it. Rental property has different covenants and potential liabilities then homeowner occupied property


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

I have heard the thing about putting a 6' fence or shrubbery so that they are above people level when they fly out to forage. I would also have a first aid kit stocked in the house with neosporin, band-aids, ace bandages, and benedryl (epi-pens are a whole different discussion).


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

alblancher said:


> You know with 10 acres I would think you could find a place out of the way for your bees.


Compared to a city lot, 10 acres may sound like a big area, but it is only about 430,000 sq ft. or, if square, an area about 660 (about 2 football fields) ft on each side. If the buildings are close to the center it is hard to get very far from them.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

A sting sure would wreck a vacation. I would wonder what kind of clients you are catering too? Outdoors type, or city. Who would really want to vacation with hives of bees?

Too risky IMO.


----------



## Flask (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have a call into my lawyer to quantify the risks.


----------



## buckhorn (Oct 25, 2012)

I share your concerns with regard to anyone getting stung by my bees. If it was me a 6 foot minimum wood fence around it with steel post or even better an 8 foot fence. The bees fly over my home fence of 8 feet with no problem. I have more problems with yellow jackets than bees. Vacationers can get a bee sting whether you put in hives or they come from your neighbor or a swarm on your property. I believe you have a right to put the bee there and fencing the people out shows you have taken the necessary precautions to protect the vacationers and that you have taken responsibility to protect the bees as well. I would take a positive approach and offer a complimentary 2 oz. honey bear to each unit and sell the bee products on the side. Take the opportunity to educate your customers, offer mimi classes, quick tours, and who knows you may be able to create the next Michael Bush.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

As far as the water situation goes the bees will drink where they want to, if they prefer the ac unit then that is where they will go.
Do you have a garden near the house? Bees may congregate there if something appeals to them.
I'm guessing you're in AHB territory as well? Could that be an issue?
Some of my hives are a couple hundred yards from my house and in spring they can be in the way as they search for resources, not sure if this is an issue in the south.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sure you have a written rental agreement.
Why not put in something about how bees will generally only sting in defense of their homes, and have
the guests undertake to leave the bees alone. Take them out and show them the hives when they arrive, and 
leave them some honey. You may assuage some fears, and if they do mess with the hives, they were informed.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Flask;862793I do plan to fence the hives with a 5' game fence with a space around the hives of 10' or so and "Caution: Bees" signs on the fence. [/QUOTE said:


> Fences and Signs work great. The Fence keeps the Bee's in and the Sign keeps the kids out.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Almost two years back I ordered three packages from RWeaver in Navasota, Texas. Before those bees replaced their queens, they were the most domestic bees imaginable. I could sit beside the hives, some two feet, from their landing board and watch them without even a buzz around my head. They literally would only sting when you started an inspection. 

I have zero advice on liabilities involved, but I would recommend Italian bees with no equivocation.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Perhaps a solar fountain closer to the bees would stop your AC potential issue? My bees go to my neighbors fountain daily and he told me but he didn't care I think he welcomed them.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Flask said:


> Hello all,
> I enjoy your forum very much.
> 
> I own a house and 10 acres on a river in the Texas Hill Country that I rent to vacationers. I am planning to put a couple of hives on this property this spring. My main concern is not getting the guests stung. I plan to put the hives under a few mesquite trees about 100 yards away from the house and about 175 yards from the river. I had been planning on using B Weaver packages, but now after doing more research(defensiveness) I am not so sure. I am not worried about the foraging bees as much as people walking around close to the hive or guest's kids throwing rocks at the hives. I do plan to fence the hives with a 5' game fence with a space around the hives of 10' or so and "Caution: Bees" signs on the fence. I am leaving the boxes unpainted and the growth around the outside of the fence uncut to camouflage the area.
> ...



The bees I have LOVE condensate pipe of the AC units........and the Lake is closer 



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

My bees water at the stock ponds in huge numbers. They like the wet soil back a few inches from the pond water. One of my apiaries is close to my ranch house and those bees do not come to the A/C drain water. If there is a small pond nearby, I would bet that is the favorite watering place of the bees.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

You're in Texas, you're on ten acres, what are you going to do about the snakes and your renters? 
Not trying to be a smart-*****, but sometimes we tend to over-think things. I'd put them out of the way, paint them green to blend in with the surroundings, (unless a shade of brown would be a better color), post a sign. Also you might have a couple of extra veils and sets of gloves handy. By the posted sign put a notice "If you'd like a tour of the hive, contact xxxxx" and who knows? Also, keep some honey for sale.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

@StevenG:

You're correct about the snakes. I probably see a dozen rattlesnakes per year, and yes, I did have one on my front porch about two feet from my front door back in July. I tell all my guests and family members, turn on the porch light before walking out on the porch. It's seldom that anyone is bit by snake in my area, but those rattlers are just about able to "ugly you to death."


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Since I've been beekeeping, I've learned a great deal more about people's misconceptions than ever. If you tell them up front (in your literature or web site) you'll turn away potential customers. Then again, that could resolve a lot of issues if you don't have trouble filling the calendar with renters. If you tell them after they arrive, you'll piss off a few for sure. Might be an issue of refunds demanded, etc.


----------

